# Where to buy a tortoise?



## lilburger (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey all,

Just wondering... how do you decide who to buy a hatchling from? I am interested in a redfoot or cherryhead, most likely a cherryhead because of space concerns (is there really a lot of difference, by the way?). I was looking at bluebeastreptile.com, their tortoises look beautiful. If I can get it cheaper from an independent breeder, is that a better way to go? Just curious 

Thanks!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2009)

Since we have several redfoot breeders on the forum, it would be inadvisable for us to recommend only one of them.

Why don't you take a look through our "for sale" section and see if you can find someone you like. Also, there are many references in our redfoot and yellowfoot section.

Good luck in your hunting. And if you buy one, we'd love to see pictures!


----------



## lilburger (Dec 14, 2009)

Good point, Yvonne! I wouldn't want to make people uncomfortable and competitive... I am just having a hard time deciding on where to buy from, and don't really know what criteria to use in choosing a breeder. I'll absolutely post pictures as soon as I find the one! Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2009)

I will say in defense of all the breeders on the forum that I know of, I haven't heard a bad word about any of them, far as their animals go. They are experienced and sell good animals.


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 14, 2009)

You can always adopt a shelled one. Its highly unlikely you'll find a hatchy but you can save an unwanted tort that probably needs a home. It is also more of a challenge to raise a hatchling as they are fragile! A yearling, sub-adult, or adult would be easier.


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Dec 14, 2009)

dreadyA said:


> You can always adopt a shelled one. Its highly unlikely you'll find a hatchy but you can save an unwanted tort that probably needs a home. It is also more of a challenge to raise a hatchling as they are fragile! A yearling, sub-adult, or adult would be easier.



Where are you located?


----------



## lilburger (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in Massachusetts.


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Dec 14, 2009)

lilburger said:


> I'm in Massachusetts.



Cant help you there. If you were in California, I might be able to recommend a few places....sorry.


----------



## KQ6AR (Dec 15, 2009)

It would be nice if you could find one driving distance from you're home. That way you could check them out, & learn something from the breeder. 

I do most of my sales from the house, that gives me a chance to teach the prospective tortoise owner something.

Also California


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Dec 16, 2009)

KQ6AR said:


> It would be nice if you could find one driving distance from you're home. That way you could check them out, & learn something from the breeder.
> 
> I do most of my sales from the house, that gives me a chance to teach the prospective tortoise owner something.
> 
> Also California



Hey Dan, 

How are you doing with the Russians? Do you have any babies. I have a lot of people contacting me to adopt for the holidays, but I have nothing to adopt out by Aquatics. I keep getting people asking me for babies. All my Red Foot Eggs are incubating now, but will not be ready until next year. Had a late clutch which I think is infertile anyways. Let me know.


----------



## KQ6AR (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Kevin,
I have 4 russian hatchlings, & 10 Marginata hatchlings available.
Send me an email.


----------



## llamas55 (Dec 20, 2009)

MONGO said:


> lilburger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Massachusetts.
> ...



petfinder.com has a "rescue" redfoot pyramided one....in Vermount


----------



## webskipper (Dec 20, 2009)

Check out cr ai gs li st in West MA. Someone is asking for any breed Torts. Maybe they are rescuing and have something you like?

My local rescue is full of full grown Sulcatas. Not your average first lap pet.

In the meantime, build your Tort table if you have not already.


----------

